# When do you use a Martingale collar?



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Link is 8 months old and currently we use a choke collar. I am wondering if we would be better using a Martingale collar but not sure when to use one and how it works. Thanks.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

I keep a martingale collar on my dog all the time. It is adjusted so nothing hangs down but I have control is needed. I walk my dog using a Halti Head Halter with the tether attached to the Martingale. Works very well for me.


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

I used a martingale in place of a choke collar for a little while and found it worked as expected. I think it's safer to use a martingale because you can control exactly how tight you want it to be able to go.

I now use it as a slip collar. It comes on and off easily, but won't come off when she's pulling.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use a Martingale simply for precaution. I don't use it to correct or as a training collar, but as a flat collar that simply cannot slip. When I got my dogs (on separate occasions but both as adults), I used the Martingale for a while when taking them out, on walks, or in public until I knew how they reacted and whether they would spook and try to slip a collar.

I don't think the Martingale is any safer than a choke if used for corrections. If the dog gets caught on something and gets hung, yes the Martingale will be safer, but as far as using it for corrections like a choke collar, it still is putting pressure on the dog's trachea and allowing the dog to keep pulling until the collar is fully tight. For training I still prefer a prong or training device like an Easy Walk.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would only use a martingale collar on a sighthound like a greyhound or whippet and then only in place of a buckle collar as they have little heads compared to neck size and a buckle collar can come right off. For a GSD, I wouldn't use it at all. They aren't designed to be used for a correction and they don't fit right either on this type of dog. If you need more control and/or correction ability, I suggest using a prong collar.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Actually I train predominantly with something very similar to a Martingale - the adjustable slip collar. You can indeed make a correction with them and Martingales as well. Don't fit right? Perhaps you're not adjusting them enough. I use prong collars, and Gentle Leaders as well as the adjustable slip. A good trainer will always use what is best for each dog. There is no one size fits all when it comes to training. I prefer the adjustable slip and I find that to work just fine for about 80 - 90% of the dogs I've trained professionally for decades now but it is no more right or wrong than another training tool and that is what all collars are - a tool.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

So what does an adjustable slip collar look like? Can I get some at PetSmart? The choke is working but I was curious about the Martingale.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This is an adjustable slip collar I have for Kenya (in burgundy). I don't use it for corrections as she is already trained to Fuss and loose leash walk on regular walks, this is just her normal walking collar.










I also use common slip leads for going to the vet, getting to training and back, and like them a lot because they are easy and cheap. I don't use them for walks since there's not a good place to attach tags, which are required by law here.










If you're already using a choke collar and want to correct that way, there's really no need to switch to a different slip collar or martingale, since they all work the same way.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Lies what did you use to correct Kenya?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I initially train using marking and rewarding or luring and rewarding. Once the dog understands what I am asking and has been pretty well proofed, if I need to I will correct verbally, use my body if it's something like Coke getting too bully with another dog (verbally correct and then body block so he knows to back off), use water squirt aversion or noise aversion to correct for things like chasing cats or putting paws on the counter, or use a prong collar for more specific obedience/training behaviors. I don't use choke/neck corrections for training and not much for proofing if I can avoid it because I do not find them as effective as other methods and it can damage the dog's trachea (not so much the corrections if done right, but a dog always wearing a choke and pulling on a lead).

For walking and things done on leash, generally a verbal correction is all Kenya needs.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the information. We have used the water squirt and he just thinks that is a game. The noise does work for him so we do use that.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When at home, none of my dogs wears any collar. When I take them out of my front door or out of my back yard, I put a leather collar and tags on the dog and a martingale and put the leash on the martingale. 

Before going in the ring, I ditch the leather collar with tags, and use the martingale with the leash. 

In training classes, I generally stick with the martingale. I do not use it to make corrections. I use my voice if I must. 

I started using martingales when babsy slipped her flat collar trying to get to my car when she was a puppy. She was in a busy PetsMart, hometownbuffet, kmart parking lot. I realized that not only could she have been killed by a car, if she did get lost, she had no collar or tags on, because that was at the end of my leash in my hand. Further, when I did get her, I had no handle to hold on to. So I like using a martingale while having the leather collar on my dog. Most of my dogs are chipped now -- the three stooges will be chipped when the hips and elbows are x-rayed, but in my neighborhood, a dog without a collar is much more likely to be shot as a stray.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

this is the no slip that I use for both my GSD's . You can get this most anywhere. I started with prong after 6 mos, went to gentle leader for Onyx and now am using this: 









I do put on a flat collar
with tags on for transporting and the no-slip goes w/ the leash, flat one removed for training. My dogs do not wear collars at home, only we are going away. The are chipped. I think if someone was to shoot a dog, it wouldn't matter if they had a collar on or not...


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No, I live in farm country in a county with one guy, a dog warden for the largest (most depressed) county in Ohio who actually told my brother that he couldn't understand why my brother "did not take care of the problem." There was an aggressive stray dog on my brother's property. 

Farmers will shoot strays without collars. Someone may try to catch a dog with a collar or call the dog warden. 

Our shelter is always full and the chances of getting your dog back go way up if it has a collar with tags on it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Link's MomSo what does an adjustable slip collar look like? Can I get some at PetSmart? The choke is working but I was curious about the Martingale.


I use an adjustable slip from Bison. It truly is adjustable in that you can control how much it closes unlike the first example that was shown. I wouldn't call that one "adjustable" at all. Onyx's is the same thing as this is.










The principle used in training with this and doing corrections is the same as it was for the old choke collar except that how much the dog can be "choked" is limited by how much you adjust the collar. That and instead of a hard metal chain flat nylon is used. So corrections work the same but there is no possibility of either choking the dog too much or damaging their trachea.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDad
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Link's MomSo what does an adjustable slip collar look like? Can I get some at PetSmart? The choke is working but I was curious about the Martingale.
> ...


I would call that an adjustable, _limited_ slip collar (or "semi slip" I've seen them advertised). Almost all the "adjustable" slip collars I've seen for sale are just slip collars with some sort of adjustable buckle to get the fit right (so there's not inches of slack hanging off the collar when it's on the dog). Not that it really matters, but just to clarify if the OP goes shopping for such a collar.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

The term adjustable would apply to how much of a slip is adjusted. I don't see anything adjusted in the collar you show except the size it is to start with. Your's is a slip collar - not an adjustable slip collar despite anyone who may be marketing it as such. Since the OP asked me the question to begin with I answered it in the terms I was talking about.

I'll admit though I've been training a long time and marketing terms may have changed over the years, however, originally adjustable refered only to how much of the slip was adjusted.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I agree with Tom - the first examples shown are the same as a chain choker except they are made from other material. The collars will tighten as much as the handler wants to pull them closed.

The one shown by Tom is limited to the amount it will close. That will keep the collar from pulling over a dog's head. There are many dogs capable of backing out of a flat collar. The martingale or limited slip collars will help prevent that.

The regular martingale and the one shown by Tom are also good as step up collars from the prong (and certainly instead of any choker collar) when training, with the next collar usually being a flat collar.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

So will the collars you have shown me be called Martingale collars or slip collars? Thanks for the info. The choke works but it seems harsh to put a chain around his neck but the flat collar doesn't work if he decides to pull. He is 8 months and doesn't pull very often but sometimes does still need a correction. Had seen Martingale collars but weren't sure if those were good for Shepherds or for correction sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

The collars I showed you and Onyx showed you are adjustable slip collars. They may have added the term "limited slip" for sales purposes depending on who you buy from to distinguish them from what Liesje showed you which is a slip collar. None of these are Martingales. This is a Martingale.










I noticed in looking for a picture for you that many manufacturers are now calling what I showed you first, and always knew as an adjustable slip collar, a Martingale. So prepare to be confused when you look to buy one. This was probably done also for marketing reasons and the simple fact that the two collars work from the same principle.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

So GSDad do you think it is better to get the one that is all fabric or fabric and partial chain? It should fit high on his neck correct?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

I prefer the all nylon mesh ones, but it's only personal preference. That and people who know that choke chains are bad often confuse the chain in a true Martingale for being a choke collar and might say something to you. At least so I've heard from those who use them. They work the same way so just easier to rule that confrontation out IMO.

Fairly high on the neck yes when doing actual leash work, but allowed down further when off lead. I like about 4" of play in the slide. Close enough to hold well and long enough to give a real correction.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you so much for your input. Like I said I don't like the idea of using the choke but we do because he still needs corrections but not a prong. Will go to Petsmart and check out the collars. Thanks again, GSDad.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to help! BTW, it's not a true choke since the slide is limited. When adjusted properly all it is is a brief pinch when pulled for a correction. The pressure is more of a cue to the dog than anything else and should by no means be as harsh as a choke.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

Link's Mom,
So what exactly do you want this new collar to do? Do you want a full time wear collar that can be able to correct if needed or is the just for walking?


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

It would be a full time collar so that we don't need to wear the choke collar and then the flat collar with tags. It would be for corrections mainly for walking though.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a flat collar with tags and a martingale on Gazira at all times (because she has to be put on a runner when the dog door is blocked or else she jumps the fence) and the flat collar does not interfere with the martingale at all. I preffer the one with the chain because the sound it makes when I have to do a correction is simular to the sound a choke chain makes and I use to use a choke chain a while back, so it servers more as an audio que too.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mine are rolled leather/chain martingales that I picked up at a dog show. I like them better than the nylon/chain ones because they are not adjustable. For a puppy though, being adjustable would be a good thing. 

Good luck.


----------

